# regards croisés



## frederikke

*
Moderator note: Multiple threads have been merged to create this one
*
Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Comment traduiriez-vous "regards croisés sur ..." ?
peut être "cross-look on ..." mais ça me paraît un peu simpliste !!!!!
d'avance un grand merci.

Fred.


----------



## Benjy

hi.. this is pretty lame BUT i cant think of a way to get the imagery of "regards croisés" in english. so "different/differing/diverse opinons on" maybe? im sure someone else will come up with something better


----------



## Gil

"Perspectives on..."


----------



## RODGER

ppur fignoler (et combiner)  "differing perspectives on......"

Rodger


----------



## Cassis

Hello,

" Regards croisés " was the theme of a painting exhibition organised by a town twinning association.
How could I translate *Regards croisés* in English ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Randisi.

Maybe: exchanged glances or crossed glances?


----------



## 0012

Bonjour,
Pourriez-vous m'aider à rendre le sens de cette expression en anglais? Crossed looks?!
Par exemple, on parle de Foucault parlant de Deleuze et Deleuze parlant de Foucault dans un entretien comme de regards croisés.
Merci


----------



## bloomiegirl

Perhaps "reciprocal views/statements/portraits/profiles" (depending on what is being spoken about)? 
In any case, it doesn't roll off the tongue, so maybe someone else can think of something better.


----------



## FranParis

It means more a critical look than anything else..


----------



## 0012

Thanks for your answers. It actually applies to the context of countries that are looking at each other: les images qu'ils se font l'un de l'autre: la France et les Etats-Unis: regards croisés.


----------



## givemeabeach

The author is talking about a film that compares Brazilian Capoeira with traditional Japanese dances. The title is "Regards croisés sur le O-Getsu ryu (Japon) et le Capoeira (Brazil)".

I just can't think of a phrase that accurately translates "Regards croisés" - I want to suggest something close to a literal meaning of "cross-examine", as the two dance forms are viewed in comparison to each other.

thanks


----------



## Lechatnoir

sounds like a fascinating paper!  "Comparative Looks at" is the only thing I could think of, but its a bit blah.
also, its not a literal translation, but...
"International Intersections: The O-Getsu Ryu....."


----------



## givemeabeach

Thanks for the suggestions. I like the  "International Intersections: The O-Getsu Ryu.....", I'll have to see if it works though. The word "international" has been used a lot in the other titles that lead to this, so i have to make sure it's not overused.


----------



## didididi

Bonjour, 

Il s'agit du titre d'un livre de photos: "Regards Croisés"...sur une vallée autrement indutrielles. 
Le "Crossed Looks" fait un peu loucher, non?
J'ai pensé à "Meeting eyes"...
Des avis sur la question?
Thanks!
E.S


----------



## morristhepen

> Un mécénat de compétences aux multiples facettes : professionnaliser,         confier du travail, recruter à l’issue du parcours d’insertion…
> Des regards croisés : le co-parrainage
> 18 000 euros accordés en moyenne par projet
> 45%  des projets soutenus par deux à cinq parrains
> 63% pour l’Accès à l’emploi, 37% pour le « Vivre ensemble »

Can this be translated (in a slogan sort of way) as "Seeing eye to eye"?


----------



## franc 91

No it means that two people or interested parties are meeting (seeing) each other


----------



## Itisi

I think it's more about bringing together different insights


----------



## Gil

My try:
vision exchange
Is it snappy enough?


----------



## bloomiegirl

Gil said:


> My try:
> vision exchange
> Is it snappy enough?


Sounds like an eyeglass exchange.


----------



## Wodwo

Gil said:


> My try:
> vision exchange
> Is it snappy enough?



Snappy, but slightly puzzling. Sounds a bit like an eye transplant, or maybe a shop selling secondhand spectacles (that'll be because in the UK we have an optician called 'visionexpress').

Oh I feel mean now (but I've just seen Bloomiegirl had the same response as me!). Really, I think Morristhepen had a neat, idiomatic and instantly idiomatic solution with 'Seeing eye to eye'. As for other contexts, well, that's why I'm on this thread looking for ideas...


----------



## Itisi

'diverse perspectives', since you want it snappy!

'seeing eye to eye', in my opinion doesn't correspond to the meaning.


----------



## Wodwo

It's not exactly the same, no, but it does the job required very well. What's more important for the title of a list of sponsors? A jaunty, idiomatic little phrase that conveys the main meaning of what's underneath it (different people agreeing constructively), or something that may (arguably) be a closer translation of 'regards croisés' but is more pedestrian and, in the case of 'diverse perspectives' not as obviously appropriate? 'Regards croisés' is a cliché, I've seen it as a heading in all kinds of situations. It's not there to stimulate thought but because a heading is needed and this is a phrase with connotations of diversity, interaction, humanity, etc... Language serves many functions, one of which is to gesture vaguely without saying very much, or suggesting various things and leaving the interpretation to the reader, should they actually bother to think about it more than an instant.

I submit that 'regards croisés' is acting as a handy cliché here, that it doesn't mean much beyond its vague connotations and should be translated by something similarly vague with appropriate connotations, and I rest my case.


----------



## Itisi

Presonally, I don't 'see eye to eye with you!  I prefer the translation to be meaningful.  

'Interdisciplinary perspectives' seems to me to correspond to the meaning.


----------



## Nicomon

How about..._ shared views?  

_Could it work?


----------



## Itisi

Sharing insights?


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Sharing insights?


 I like  "insights".


----------



## macdevster

Thought I'd revive this thread to point out the NY Times article today (11 July 2012) about a Haitian comedy show on Haitian television called none othe than Regards Croisés!  The article "loosely" translates the expression as "viewpoints."

Here's a link, if it works:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/11/a...-haiti-needed-comic-relief-on-tv.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## tobateksingh

I just translated "Terre colonisée, regards croisés" as "Colonised land, intersecting perspectives". Sounds about OK to me and thanks to the early participants of the group for "intersecting" and "perspectives"!
Posting this also just in case someone is inspired to suggest something even better!


----------



## Lucky19

plural takes ?


----------



## Malcius

Gil said:


> vision exchange
> Is it snappy enough?





Nicomon said:


> How about..._ shared views?  _
> Could it work?


Late to the party but combining these two suggestions (neither of which sounds quite right to me) could lead to an "exchange of views", which is a fairly common expression in English.

I have the phrase to translate as part of a course title: "Regards croisés sur les dynamiques urbaines". I think I will go with the suggestion in #5:


RODGER said:


> differing perspectives on


----------



## wildan1

Lucky19 said:


> plural takes


The usual expression in AE for this is _have different takes (on...). _It is informal, but not slang.


----------



## Enitram

Confrontation of opinions
Different perspectives


----------



## wildan1

Enitram said:


> Different perspectives


Yes--or more to the point, _differing perspectives..._


----------



## Wodwo

Enitram said:


> Confrontation of opinions
> Different perspectives


Confrontation is a bit aggressive in English, it's not the same as in French. A confrontation is something people or other animate beings have with each other, so "confrontation of opinions" is not English.

Personally I have no problem with "Different perspectives" in this context. "Differ*ing* perspectives" seems to me to emphasize the aspect of difference and divergence, whereas "Different perspectives" sounds blander, a statement of fact rather than attitude, which is probably what you want in most cases of "regards croisés".


----------



## Nicklondon

Diverse Views/Diverging Views


----------

